# Lyft driver pulled gun on passengers, used homophobic slur, lawsuit alleges



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft driver pulled gun on passengers, used homophobic slur, lawsuit alleges

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-met-lyft-lawsuit-20171213-story.html

A Lyft driver kicked two riders out of her car, used a homophobic slur and threatened to "blast" them with her handgun, a recently filed lawsuit against the ride-share company alleges.

About 2 a.m. Sept. 1, Charlie Calvin, 31, and an unidentified passenger left the Sidetrack nightclub in the Lakeview East neighborhood and ordered a ride from Lyft, police said. Jaleesa Rance, a 25-year old driver from Aurora, picked them up.

During the ride, a "heated argument" ensued and Rance kicked the men out of her car while brandishing a Smith & Wesson handgun, police said.

It's not clear what the argument was about, but an attorney representing Calvin said it started after the men pointed out she had taken a wrong turn.

The lawsuit says Calvin was in the backseat of the vehicle when Rance pulled a gun from her center console, pointed it at Calvin and yelled, "Get out of my (expletive) car."

Calvin exited around the 400 block of West Melrose Street and Rance followed him out, again pointing the gun at him, the lawsuit said.

"I'll blast you," she said, and used a homophobic slur.

Calvin and the other passenger photographed Rance allegedly pointing the gun at them, and the image was attached to the lawsuit.

Rance was charged with aggravated assault and unlawful use of a weapon. The case is pending.

A Lyft statement called the allegations "disturbing."

"The behavior being described violates multiple Lyft policies, including our non-discrimination and no weapons policies," the company said. "As soon as this incident was reported to us, we deactivated the driver and reached out to the passenger to offer our assistance."

Rance had a valid concealed carry license and firearm owner's identification card, police said.

The lawsuit was filed by LegalRideshare attorney Bryant Greening on bahalf of Calvin, who is seeking $50,000. In a statement, Greening said Lyft has a responsibility to protect passengers.

"Lyft promises a safe, weapons-free, discrimination-free experience," Greening said. "The company failed our community when its driver allegedly pointed a gun in the faces of two young men because of their sexual orientation."

Guns, violence and homophobia are recurrent ride-share issues, Greening said.

"Yet, the ride-share companies seem to lack the motivation to protect passengers and drivers," he said.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They have no duty or care to protect their customers at all. If they actually cared, They would have training for their drivers, someone would meet the driver face to face.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Lyft driver pulled gun on passengers, used homophobic slur, lawsuit alleges
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-met-lyft-lawsuit-20171213-story.html
> 
> ...


Thats the first thing that pops into my mind if someone pulls a gun on me . . .
Take a Picture.

I wonder if they would take selfies while bleeding to death also ?


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Maybe if she pointed her gums at her they would be facing the lawsuit? What happens when a Muslim offends a lgbt? Who is the bigger cry baby?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is why...

If you have to draw a firearm to throw someone out of your car... you need to file a police report.

Or else this happens...

She could have thrown them out for literly ANY reason. Being violent, threatening her... doesn't matter... we probably won't find out for a long time.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nothng in the story suggests the driver cared at all what sexual orientation they were.

Always two sides to every story.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This is why...
> 
> If you have to draw a firearm to throw someone out of your car... you need to file a police report.
> 
> ...


Never draw a firearm unless it's to protect life and/or property.
Brandishing a firearm is great way to get shot.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothng in the story suggests the driver cared at all what sexual orientation they were. < . . . >


I disagree. Maybe you missed this:

< . . . > "I'll blast you," she said, and used a homophobic slur. < . . . >


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Hugo said:


> I disagree. Maybe you missed this:
> 
> < . . . > "I'll blast you," she said, and used a homophobic slur. < . . . >


guys use homophobic slurs all the time on people that arent necessarily gay


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> guys use homophobic slurs all the time on people that arent necessarily gay


Not all guys, and regardless, homophobic slurs are exactly that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Never draw a firearm unless it's to protect life and/or property.
> Brandishing a firearm is great way to get shot.


Well either she drew a fire arm to throw them out of the car without cause..
( I doubt this is the case)

Or she drew a fire arm to throw them out of the car WITH cause.
(they were being angry drunks and she was fearing for her safety)

Let's say they got rowdy, drunken shenanigans... pulling at the steering wheel. For her safety she pulls over and throws them out, they refuse... they are drunk so she draws.

What she should have done was to kick them out at gunpoint, driven 1 to 1.5 miles down the road an called 911. Far enough that they can't run after her in any expedient length of time.

Police show up, file a police report for drunk and disorderly shenanigans and get it on record that the customers were being violent and she was in fear for her life limb/saftey/property yaddy yada...

Even IF the police are concurrently responding to the passengers she just threw out, it becomes a matter of drawing a fire arm in self defense.

Then it turns into a he-said she-said situation where she threw them out of the car at gun point fearing for her safety.

That's a lot better situation to be in than "Pulling a gun and threatening them"

Really the important thing is.. if you draw, call 911

If they don't do anything worth calling 911 over, don't draw.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Read the article. 
She had the gun in hand outside the car, they were also outside the car. 
Had there been a cop around, she gets justifably shot.

But then again, I'd have cancelled on her if she was my driver. Look at her pic, yeesh. I prefer my drivers to have symmetrical faces.
Some people just look like low IQ, mentally unstable, & not worth experiencing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Read the article.
> She had the gun in hand outside the car, they were also outside the car.
> Had there been a cop around, she gets justifably shot.
> 
> ...


According to the passengers she did.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I thought one couldn't own a legally obtained firearm in Chicago much less have a CHL. 

Anyway, seems like she would have had some pretty good training to get that permit. The story's just odd.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MHR said:


> I thought one couldn't own a legally obtained firearm in Chicago much less have a CHL.
> 
> Anyway, seems like she would have had some pretty good training to get that permit. The story's just odd.


That's very possible.

But there's nothing stopping her form illegally carrying a firearm for her own defense...

I'm *totally not* carrying a fire arm which is violating the local taxi regulations (but not state law)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Guns, violence and homophobia are recurrent ride-share issues, Greening said.


Guns, violence and homophobia. Sex, drugs and rock n roll. Lions and tigers and bears. What's the difference. We all b*tch and complain about something or another.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Pro Tip:

If you feel the urge to shoot your passenger in the face when they micro-navigate from the backseat you are suffering burnout and should take a break.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

MHR said:


> I thought one couldn't own a legally obtained firearm in Chicago much less have a CHL.
> 
> Anyway, seems like she would have had some pretty good training to get that permit. The story's just odd.


Illinois was recently forced by a lawsuit to issue carry permits. Chicago and suburbs had several nasty gun bans and restrictions thrown out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hugo said:


> Not all guys, and regardless, homophobic slurs are exactly that.


But
Did she say it with a Lisp ?(Lithpe?)



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Pro Tip:
> 
> If you feel the urge to shoot your passenger in the face when they micro-navigate from the backseat you are suffering burnout and should take a break.


Yup.
Acting quirky and agitated in any way is a good indication of a need for a break.
30 minutes or 3 days.
Whatever it takes.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

If any of us got car jacked at gun point in the middle of no where...for our ride, wallet and smartphone....Would you even know ANYONE'S phone number to call? Of course 911..but then what? I don't know anybody's phone number by heart anymore..How would you get home?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> If any of us got car jacked at gun point in the middle of no where...for our ride, wallet and smartphone....Would you even know ANYONE'S phone number to call? Of course 911..but then what? I don't know anybody's phone number by heart anymore..How would you get home?


Call 911 and after i'm done with the police report I'll ask them to call me a taxi. I have a personal account with the cab company for emergencies. I don't even need my wallet or any cash to pay.

Plus i have a spare burn phone taped to my prosthetic leg for emergencies, right next to my (totally hypothetical) side arm and (2 completely theoretical) revolver quick loaders. Plus i have a switch blade on there to, and a LED flashlight. Really my leg is like my own personal Batbelt hidden in my pants.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You don't carry weapons in the car when you on the job... Everyone knows this. Can't even have a knife in the car while you are operating rideshare. I've had riders that whine and whine when you make one wrong turn. They start abusing you and throwing a tantrum and depending how far it is to their place if it "worth throwing out" or to complete the trip drop them off one star and then drive off pulling over filling in a report asap.

That how you deal with it professionally. Her life wasn't in immediate danger they weren't going to do anything. Everyone get drunks most nightshifts even if it isn't the weekend. At times I really did want some riders out of my car asap and still rated five stars because they were okay and I rate riders how I want to be rated. Especially in my city riders will change their rating to 1 from 5 even days after the fact.

Typically only rate 1 star when I want to block that rider from ever sharing a ride with me again. She really needed to do a bit more afternoon/evening shifts before going into "Nightshift" if she felt she "needed" a sidearm. I can't even find one incident anywhere where a woman has reported been attacked working uber/lyft. But then again I only searched a minute but found immediately woman attack male uber drivers by a large percentage  That why i gave up looking for woman drivers getting attacked.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Expiditer77 said:


> Maybe if she pointed her gums at her they would be facing the lawsuit? What happens when a Muslim offends a lgbt? Who is the bigger cry baby?


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well either she drew a fire arm to throw them out of the car without cause..
> ( I doubt this is the case)
> 
> Or she drew a fire arm to throw them out of the car WITH cause.
> ...


Yes, that probably would have prevented her from being charged. However, even with all of that she still would have been deactivated.

"The lawsuit was filed by LegalRideshare attorney"? H'mm....


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Good business specializing in the rideshare law business


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats the first thing that pops into my mind if someone pulls a gun on me . . .
> Take a Picture.
> 
> I wonder if they would take selfies while bleeding to death also ?


In America, yes.



MHR said:


> I thought one couldn't own a legally obtained firearm in Chicago much less have a CHL.
> 
> Anyway, seems like she would have had some pretty good training to get that permit. The story's just odd.


Chicago isn't an island. People come from all around and all the cities around them pretty much allow guns. Also, a lot of fun shows happen just outside of Chicago limits.


----------

